# Bellator 90 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 90 takes place in 4 days February 21st at 8:00 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. 




> Jacob Noe vs. Mikhail Zayats
> Rad Martinez vs. Shahbulat Shamhalaev
> Muhammed Lawal vs. Emanuel Newton
> Bryan Baker vs. Douglas Lima
> ...











Picks sent by:

Cowgirl
kantowrestler
Bknmax
IcemanCometh
AlphaDawg
John8204


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be in


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

5 mill really ? I'm down


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just put that one time only type a thing King Mo special. Wonder if kantowrestler's gonna defend his two in a row?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That I will!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm in. Need some points after Marquardt screwed me over.

EDIT: For now on I'm just going to make a list of the people who I think are going to win then just pick the exact opposite. Second time I've tried to pick these bellator prelims and second time I've done awful.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 90 pick results for...

Cowgirl


> Zayats :thumbsup:
> Shamhalaev :thumbsup:
> Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Lima :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> Rad Martinez :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Bryan Baker :thumbsdown:
> ...


Bknmax


> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> Shahbulat Shamhalaev :thumbsup:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsdown:
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Zayats :thumbsup:
> Shamhalaev :thumbsup:
> Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Lima :thumbsup:
> ...


AlphaDawg


> Mikhail Zayats :thumbsup:
> Rad Martinez :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> ...


John8204


> Jacob Noe :thumbsdown:
> Rad Martinez :thumbsdown:
> Muhammed Lawal :thumbsdown:
> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...



> LIONEL LANHAM VS. JOE RODRIGUEZ
> 
> Result: Lionel Lanham def. Joe Rodriguez via TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 0:49
> 
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing again. And the winners tonight are IcemanCometh and Cowgirl with 6 out of 10 each. Congrats on the 5,000,000 credits. You guys picked well on upset night should've gone to Vegas I guess.

Bellator 91 with the LHW title fight is in a week if anybody wants to play.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it was a good streak when it lasted.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I have returned to my throne finally, with the blessed company of Icemancometh

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't how blessed I am. That King Lawal KO was crazy!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Possibly the best thing I have ever seen. King mo layer out lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well sadly everyone is human.


----------

